# Lost a forum member today MR ED



## j_seph (Apr 9, 2015)

Edie was scheduled for open heart surgery this morning. He didn't make it through the sursurgery. He left behind grandchild, 2 sons and a wife. At 45 yrs old it's just way to young. Folks, hold your loved ones close. We are never promised our next breathe. He and I spoke yesterday at 2:45 and he was in good spirits and said last night on FB that he felt the best he had in a long time. Hopefully that was our savior Jesus Christ who had him feeling this way. Please offer up prayers for his family.


----------



## Headshot (Apr 9, 2015)

Sad news.  Prayers sent for his family.  RIP Mr. Ed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know joe, Prayers for ya'll


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear this. 
Was he ill for a long time prior to this?
He hasn't posted anything since 2010 has he?


----------



## j_seph (Apr 9, 2015)

He had a heart attack Sunday, went in to do stints and found he had 2 100% blockages a 90% and a 70%. He died once during surgery and then passed away right before they were done.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear! Prayers sent!


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 10, 2015)

That is awful to hear, especially for somebody so young.  Prayers sent for his family and friends.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 10, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Apr 10, 2015)

our prayers for the family and friends


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2015)

Thats awful. God bless the family..


----------



## "CB" 257 (Apr 11, 2015)

So sad!! Prayers for the family and friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Very sad news. My Prayers are added for family and friends.


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 21, 2015)

god speed and god bless


----------



## Sargent (Apr 21, 2015)

Prayers to his family.


----------

